# Perhaps an adequate ESA reason...



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The Broadway version was enough evidence. Not a fan although I do like cats, the feline versions


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Looks like it might be a poodle mix?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Some pics of Hav puppies here





Breeder Directory - Havanese Club of America


Havanese Club of America, the official AKC parent club for the Havanese dog breed. Visit us to learn more about the breed BEFORE you buy!




havanese.org




And no, not a movie that appealed to me, though I did like the musical.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Havanese?


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks for the laugh!
Cats was the last movie I attended in the theater and one of the last social events I participated in before COVID hit. It was a lot of fun. It was a pretty horrific movie, but I think the task of taking such a bonkers stage musical and turning it into a film was practically impossible. As a child of the 80s I loved Cats, I saw it on Broadway and when it toured Canada. During the height of the Cats craze, my Dad, our family's original musical theater fan, wanted to write a musical revue with me called Dogs where we would take classic musical theater songs and re-write the lyrics from a dog's perspective and string them together like ALW did with the TS Eliot cat poems. We never did though we did have some ideas of what songs we would use.


----------

